# V6 timing belt done !!



## alex4motion (Mar 26, 2009)

Finally I did it, my 2001 V6 30v has a new timing belt, I got the enhanced kit from Blauparts and what a kit it is ! These guys know their stuff,I had every little bits and pieces to get this perfectlly done. Their instructions are REALLY good,I have been reading the bently manual over and over and it was just not getting into my head, I can't imagine doing this without their instructions.

I bougth the crank and cam lock from ZD mak in Florida for about 100$ and let me tell you that it's a very good investment. You cannot do this without the tools. I local vw shop was asking me 1700$ to do this job and it cost me 450$ with the tools so I guess I had a good day money wise. Just tought I 'd share this and feel free to ask any questions, it will be my pleasure to answer.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats man. I really need to do this on my 98 a4 2.8
Pretty nervous though since it's either hit or kill your car


----------



## alex4motion (Mar 26, 2009)

I was too, but I guess the secret is to prepare yourself and study the procedure a few times until you are sure about all the steps, I was not getting the idea about poping out the camshaft spockets until I figuered that the timing marks are not on the spockets but on the camshafts with the slotted part and the diamond shape washer.

When I got the cam lock tool, I figured that the pins that go into the diamond shape washer are not the same size so there is no way you can go wrong that was a releif to me stress.

I am not a professionnal mecanic and it took me about 10 hours to do,everyone at home was noticed that I did not want to be disturbed !!


----------

